# A Midlands Rally.?????



## hymmi

Hi,

Have found a nice site for a rally for us,it is in Copt Oak a lovely part of Leicestershire countryside,it is a large flat field with some hard standing ,but the ground is firm,takes about 50 vans,secluded,with a hall(heated) we can use ,this includes kitchen and bar and a large room,we can hire this per half day or evening.(have now hired it for Sat.day & evening)

It is five mins.off M1 junction 22 and 5 mins off A511(old A50).It has a large public house next door,that does food and has childrens play area.Good for walking,cycling,biking.It is about 6mls out of Loughborough and 10mls Leicester.Close to Bradgate Park(Lady Jane Grey),Calke Abbey,Space Centre,Snibston Discovery Centre is 4mls away,Mount St.Bernards Abbey 3mls.Bus stop outside pub runs Leicester-Loughborough.

Thought some time in November can arrive l/time Friday untill t/tme Sunday.Cost depends on turnout.................

Elsan point and fresh water tap.Please take waste water home and don't dribble on site or when leaving please.


----------



## 88934

hymmi said:


> It has a large public house next door.


Would that be the "Copt Oak" pub itself I wonder?


----------



## hymmi

Hi Wile,

Nice to meet you at York...................yes it is next door to the Copt Oak pub.


----------



## 88934

Thought so.

Is this the location..

http://tinyurl.com/b6lsk

BTW: I Reckon we'd attend this one too


----------



## camoyboy

Hi hymmi,
Nice to meet you at last at York, after missing you at Stratford. I reckon we would be interested in this, always difficult to find somewhere to go in November, keep us posted.
Colin


----------



## 96097

Hi hymmi,

We would certainly be interested. Keep us posted.

Sharon


----------



## 88927

Sounds like a good one Hymmi, keep us posted.
Keith


----------



## Road_Runner_644

Hi Hymmi

Nice to meet you and your Dave at York.

I'd try my best to get us there, after all it''s only 10 mins up the road from me.

The pub does a reasonable meal, and Bradgate park is a great walk or cycle.

Wile will talk me into it if it happens.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## hymmi

HI Colin,nice to meet you too and your daughter,would be lovely to meet up again.

Rockie and kands,thanks...........

Hi Dave,great to meet you and Wile at York and not a sound from those gennies,hope you can make it, Wile and i have you down as rally marshall.

This place has nothing on it by the way it is not a site as such,it will just be us..................


----------



## Bella

*CoptOak Meet*

Hi Hymmi,

Put me down as an interested party for this meet in November so long as it's not B4 the 6th.

Bella


----------



## hymmi

Hi Bella,

I was thinking Nov 11,but need to check what dates are available.Now have some interest will carry on.


----------



## 88934

hymmi said:


> Wile and i have you down as rally marshall.


:lol: I do hope everyone arrives before he opens the red then?

Actually, If RR is on the job, it might be a good idea to map the pitches out with GPS first. Otherwise he might get a bit stressed out knowing where to park everyone.. without a reference point for each van attending like :mrgreen:


----------



## autostratus

hymmi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Have found a nice site for a rally for us,it is in Copt Oak a lovely part of Leicestershire countryside,it is a large flat field with some hard standing ,but the ground is firm,takes about 50 vans,secluded,with a hall(heated) we can use ,this includes kitchen and bar and a large room,we can hire this per half day or evening.


A nice spot and popular with many clubs.
If it wasn't for the hill out of Loughborough we could probably walk there.


----------



## 90860

sounds good


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Hymmi, it sounds ideal, well done.

Would have jumped at this meet, only thing is I'm now "Motorhomerlessimpson"  

Still thinking about a small camper to replace my car, so you never know, if I get lucky and have one by then it would be great for a shake down and to meet everyone.

MHS...Rob


----------



## vicdicdoc

Got us interested too as we couldn't attend York rally, I'll be looking out for dates & details.
vic


----------



## 88927

So Hymmi
Now you have our undivided attention please fill us in with some dates, 11th is ok with us, we will have our lad on that weekend but not the next one, so would prefer the 4th or the18th (childless weekends are great).
Please let us know and just a quick thought, what is access to the site like? Is it big wide and open without overhanging trees? We have been caught out before with tight entrances......
Looking forward to meeting you all :wink: :wink: 
Keith


----------



## 88934

4th?

Humm. Bring your own fireworks then eh


----------



## 88927

Why's that wile????? :lol: :lol: 
Guy falkes will get banned soon because we are not going to be allowed to celebrate acts of terrorism...... Blow up innocent women and kids yes, stand by while thousands die at the hands of brutal dictators yes but celebrate Guy Falkes????????

See ya soon mate

Keith


----------



## hymmi

Hi,

I have not been able to get in touch with the keeper of the diary for this place,will let you know as soon as i can get some dates.Access to the site is ok they do have rallies all the time here,i didn't notice tree's,it is a tight entrance but nothing to cause problems, i do need to go up again will take some pics.Did not go for Nov 5,as i thought you may be sorted plus those with pets.!!!!!

kands i have just seen your new van,tell me the length of it and i will make sure,RockyRV has same there is a piece of hardstanding if you can get in,if not you may end up on pub carpark 8O :wink:


----------



## 96097

Hi Hymmi,

Absolutely correct, and we will share the same pitch!! 30 ft.

Sharon


----------



## 88927

Hi Hymmi
30 foot long and 8 foot wide by about 12 foot tall, pretty long overhang to swing in too..... I don't mind sharing with RockieRV :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Many thanks
Keith


----------



## hymmi

Hi Both,

The hard standing is the old tennis courts not the M1.................. 8O 

I think you may have problem at the entrance,will let you know,would you two consider the pub carpark if not ??????If you would i would certainly ask .


----------



## 88927

Pub cark parks..... mmmm takes me back a long while.
We would rather not be segregated from the rest of you guys. Don't much like the thought of sleeping in the car park I'm afraid. I will be able to get into a gateway as long as there is a bit of length and width!!! And no right angled turns through 6 foot gateposts???
Let us know Hymmi as we would really love to attend.
Keith


----------



## hymmi

Hi kands,

I cannot get back up to the site untill Tuesday,still cannot get in touch with the people i need to sort dates with and am sorry to say they cannot let you use pub carpark anyway,they need the space themselves,but will let you know on that entrance as soon as i know....................


----------



## LadyJ

Hi Jean.

Think we might be able to make it John's ears pricked up at the mention of a pub :lol:


----------



## hymmi

Hi Jacquie,

Managed to find your way home then !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.

That would be great if you could make it.

Have you seen York pics,you and Mr.D.A.Burleigh mmm......................


----------



## LadyJ

Hi Jean yes we found our way home in a round about way and lets hope Dave's wife don't come after me :lol:


----------



## SidT

Hi Jean. Shirley and I hope to make it, depends on the final date.
What on earth were Camoboy and Dave suggesting in pic 15. :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Cheers Sid


----------



## hymmi

HI Sid,

That would be really nice,you will have your pennant to fly too..............

Picture 15....................something about afterwards 8O :wink:


----------



## annej

Hi Jean,

Really nice to meet you and Dave at York. Quite fancy this Rally even although it's a 5 hour drive 8O Nothing planned after Moffat this weekend. 

Anne


----------



## hymmi

Hi Annej,

It was lovely to meet you & Eddie too,that would be great if you could make it ,i have found out today the people i need to speak to are away untill tomorrow night,so can sort dates then.Have a few pics of site,entrance and the pub which has a good menu next door..................


----------



## annej

A pub with food :lol: that sounds like it's my kind of place :lol: See you there!

Anne


----------



## hymmi

This is the pub...............


----------



## hymmi

The entrance is fine for kands and RockieRV,it is 12ft wide and clear............for some reason that pic won't load this is the hall we can hire,easy access for disabled.


----------



## 88927

Hi Hymmi
12 foot and clear is good enough for me.
Let us know the dates and hopefully we will see you there.
Many thanks
Keith


----------



## Frenchlily

*leicestershire rally*

Hi
We would be interested in the rally,it would be nice to meet everyone as we have not been to one before. We have caravanned for eight years and bought a motorhome 3 weeks ago. A week after we got it my husband got his date to have a knee replacement op, so this was done last week and he is doing well.
He can not drive for 12 weeks so is off work and I will have to drive the motorhome if we go away.
Our family consists of myself,Alan my husband, and Monty our dog, the others have all left home hurray! We also have a beautiful grandaughter aged 3 who has already been away with us and loved it.
We live in Norfolk so would probably take us a few hours to get there but could take a half day if it goes ahead,
Will watch for details
Lesley and Alan


----------



## Glen432

Hi Hymmi 

Just got back from three weeks touring France and noticed this thread. We would be interested in this rally most weekends in November apart from the first weekend, its our anniversary and i don't think it will go down too well to rally then. 
Hope you and Dave are both keeping well. 

Phil/Jan


----------



## hymmi

Hi lesleylil,

Welcome to the site and hope you are enjoying your van.Hope Alan is improving daily and you will be able to make it to the meet

Hi Phil &Jan,

I remember you saying you were off to France,hope you had a great time.it will be lovely to see you again.

I should have some dates tomorrow,hopefully....................


----------



## hymmi

Hi,

Sorry for delay in getting a date,only a couple of dates available at weekend,midweek would be easier but that discounts people working or with chidren,what are your thoughts on this idea....................

November [email protected] £15 for the weekend, this includes the hire of the hall (heated)all day and evening on Saturday,i thought this was a good idea if it was cold and wet.

Please let me know quickly if you can make it so that i can book it,or we may lose this date too. 

Those interested so far,

hymmi*
Wilecoyote*
Roadrunner *
camoyboy*
kands-RockieRV *
Bella
Johnny love*
vicdicdoc*
LadyJ
SidT*
AnneJ *
lesleylil *
Glen432*
gaspode*
Sersol*
D.A.Burleigh*
sundial*
An99uk*
Richard & Mary*
JimM
wints
sarumam
The snail
Leapy
Stefor


* ................. confirmed.........thanks


----------



## 88927

Hiya Hymmi
Yes please count us in, we will be there.
RockieRV and kands have taken your advice and we will be sharing, so only one pitch required.
We are really looking forward to meeting up with some faces that we only know as nicknames at present.

Thanks for all your working arranging this.

Keith


----------



## 96097

lol  'RockieRV and kands have taken your advice and we will be sharing'

Is that so I have to do all the coffee-making??????

Sharon


----------



## annej

Hi Hymmi,

That weekend would be good for us  Eddie can have the Friday off so we could be there at a reasonable time.
The heated hall sounds like a good idea too, considering the time of year :lol: 

Anne


----------



## 88927

Yes please Rockie
1 gallon of coffee, white, no sugar.
:wink: :wink: :wink: 

Keith


----------



## Road_Runner_644

Hi Hymmi

Just spoke to the one in charge and we are up for it, maybe we'll have 2 teenagers, and maybe they will stop with grandparents. If kids are ivolved they will be on a promise of a good meal in the resturant.

We can be marshalls, peg out or whatever.

we are ten minutes away

Dave & Maureen


----------



## hymmi

Hi,

Looks like RockieRV is on coffee making duty then great.

AnneJ that's great,Sharon will make you a coffee when you arrive after a five hour pull i think you will need one.

Road Runner ,..Dave i was only Joking,we don't need to peg out, park where we like it's only us,but kands and RockieRV have the tennis court for the Rockwood,thanks for the offer though,might need a bit of help on the day if you are up for it,thanks again


----------



## annej

Hi Hymmi,

That would be great, it's black and strong if it's am. Red and at least 11% if pm :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Look forward to seeing everyone there.

Anne


----------



## hymmi

Think that can be arranged..... :wink:


----------



## annej

I usually have a good supply "on board" :lol: 

Anne


----------



## SidT

We will be at the Midland Rally. who else can we look forward to meeting.
Cheers Sid


----------



## hymmi

Hi SidT,

Brilliant,look forward to meeting you and Shirley at last.

On page 3 is the list of those attending,the ones with asterisks,are definates ,i had hoped for more, as some have been asking about a midlands rally for ages,you won't get more Midlands than this................... :wink:


----------



## 88927

Hi all

Come on you lot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Jean has gone to all this trouble to organise what we've all been asking for, so lets try and support this weekend or maybe in the future no-one will bother and we will just be left to sit behind our monitors moaning that there are no Midlands rallies :roll: :roll: :roll: 

We look forward to seeing a field full of people we have never met before.

Let's get it on

Keith


----------



## gaspode

OK Kands, don't shout at us, some of us have problems making decisions you know!

We would like to come up to the rally, really depends if we can fit it in, put us down and we'll do our best. Could be worth it to see if you've got that camera working!


----------



## 88934

Road_Runner_644 said:


> we are ten minutes away


Is that according to your local knowledge skills or Tom Toms guidence :mrgreen:


----------



## sersol

*Midland rally*

Hi hymmi very interested in rally been talking to Rockie Rv,sounds good so count us in.(work permitting).


----------



## hymmi

Hi,

Thanks kands that is really what i meant,i do need some more definites i cannot book it on a wing and a prayer because they obviously want a substantial deposit that i am not going to pay out for and only a handfull make the effort, the Ross on Wye meet had eight units turn out.We too both work weekends so do understand,it would be easier for us midweek but apprecate this does not suit others.

gaspode and Sersol,that would be great,please let me know as soon as you know .................


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

With so many that I know and so many I don't going to this meeting, I'm going to sulk for a while if you have no objection. 

Motorhomer*less*impson :x


----------



## 88991

Sounds good, but me and the mrs down as an interested party



Ray & Margaret


----------



## hymmi

Homerless,

Please don't start sulking,maybe some one will let you and Debs sleep in their safari room,we haven't got one i'm afraid,have you got a tent 8O :lol: :lol: 

Hi birchr,

great.................look forward to meeting you both.........have you got a safari room? :wink: :roll:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Thanks hymmi......but the only kind of safari room I'm accustomed to is like this

http://www.innatoccidental.com/rm_safari.htm

MHS...Rob


----------



## hymmi

Don't think Omnistor do that one ,Homer .....................a fortnight there would just suit me right now............lovely


----------



## gaspode

OK Hymmi

Put us down as definites, can't be absolutely certain at the moment but I'll underwrite you for the £15.00, even if we can't make it. Can't say fairer than that!


----------



## hymmi

Hi gaspode,

I really hope you can make it,that is very kind of you thankyou.

You have been asterisked on page 3 ........................ 8O


----------



## gaspode

Oooh - I've never been asterkissed before - will I enjoy it?


----------



## hymmi

Hi gaspode,

I think you will,you need to come to the rally to find out,infact will make it two.................... :roll: :roll: :wink:


----------



## Glen432

Hi Hymmi

Have sent you PM and yes we can make it.

Phil


----------



## hymmi

Hi Phil,

Glad you can make it,no pm though.........................

I have just booked the rally field,have hired the hall all day and evening Saturday........................I do now need to send a substantial deposit and would appreciate if you could send me cheque for rally fee £15 asap.will pm my address,we will do raffle etc and if we have enough snacks,there is an empty bar so you need to bring your own..

Any monies left over or made i will send to Dave(nuke)to put back into site)


----------



## 88927

Good morning Hymmi
May I make the following suggestions?

1. Everyone that intends to attend the rally should let you know as a definite as soon as possible.
2. You need to email or PM all definites with your address so we can send you the wonga, again as soon as possible.
3. I think it would be a good idea if everyone attending brings a dish of food of some description and then we can all have a buffet.

I hope this helps and we will be bringing a selection of food with us to start off.

Many thanks
Keith


----------



## 88927

To Motorhomelesssimpson

Thanks buddy


I have been looking at getting a regular awning to screw onto the side of our RV..... Then you come up with that bloody picture and...... Yeah you guessed it.... Now my wife wants one of those.
Please do not expect a chrimbo card mate.......

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## hymmi

Morning Keith,

Spot on again,i have pm'd eveyone to confirm,some still not replied,maybe away or not seen pm.

I have just started to pm about the wonga,

The food,i was going to suggest that ,brilliant idea,if everyone could bring some crisps, cakes,sausage rolls,salads...............we have a kitchen,i will provide soup,pie and mash...........something along those lines.

Thanks Keith for your suggestions.......................


----------



## 88927

Hi Hymmi
You are more than welcome, more help the better eh????

Re the food suggestion, I can't claim that one though, it was Rockies idea and if I don't own up I will starve...... :wink: :wink: 

Hope we have a great bash !!!!!!

Keith


----------



## 96097

Hi Jean,

I think perhaps PM's are getting lost somewhere - I PM'd you twice a couple of days ago, regarding a dish and a bottle and I don't think you received it...
And we have not received any PM's regarding deposit etc. That may be why you have not heard back from peeps?

Sharon


----------



## 96097

'if I don't own up I will starve......'

I may starve him anyway if the mood takes me. I don't need an excuse.....

:redhotevil: :spam:


----------



## 88742

Details for this rally have now been added >>>HERE<<<

Could anyone who has already expressed an interest please add their names to the list of attendees.


----------



## DABurleigh

Yes, I can do this rally, though Alison is away on one of her 6 embroidery weekends a year, or so she claims ......

Please let me know where to send the dosh, hymmi. Must have it from pennant thread, but couldn't see it.

Dave


----------



## hymmi

Hi Dave,

Have pm'd details.................

Look forward to meeting you again,do i get to sit on your knee at my rally,as Jacquie did at her's in York,just wondering. :roll: 

Don't forget the cork for Wile.... 8O :wink:


----------



## DABurleigh

hymmi,

Naturally I'd be both honoured and delighted, but would hate to put off future rally hosts :roll: 

In the post later today when I nip out to do some shopping.

Dave


----------



## Sundial

*Hope to be there!*

Hello Hymmi

I have yet to speak to the driver, but I can't see why we should not be able to make the run from the south coast - perhaps he could have the morning off on the Friday and make sure we do!!

Will let you know after this weekend for definite.

Sundial :wink:


----------



## hymmi

Hi Dave,

I shall now be REALLY looking forward to the rally 8O 8O :wink: 

Hi sundial,

I think you will need to be cooking Terry a special dinner tonight if you are going to spring this one on him,it would be lovely to see you both again...........

Wonder if anyone coming can source,paper plates,dishes and paper cups for us,they are just so expensive in Tesco's for so few.....Thanks..


----------



## LadyJ

Hi Jean we got some plates and silver trays will bring them if you like and a large tea pot :lol:


message for Mr Burleigh now look here I have first rights to your lap :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## hymmi

Hi Jacquie,thanks alot,...............the tea-pot would be good,i will bring kettle,tea ,coffee,sugar and provide a bit. of lunch for all of us on Saturday out of the slush fund.   :wink: .


Re Mr Burleigh.......................can we take turns then,else it's not fair


----------



## SidT

Jean said.
*Re Mr Burleigh.......................can we take turns then,else it's not fair *

What about the rest of us men? what's Mr B got that we haven't or shouldn't I ask. :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Sid


----------



## DABurleigh

Don't ask me, Sid, I'm just enjoying it until they figure out they've confused me with someone else.


----------



## 96097

I'll sit on yer lap Sid!!

:greenjumpers:


----------



## hymmi

Hi Sid,

You obviously haven't heard about Dave's cork trick,it certainly made Jacquie smile at York.....................


----------



## Frenchlily

Hi Everybody,
We are first time ralliers with you and dont want to be left out, where can we buy a wonga???? or can we borrow one ,we will wash it out when we have finished with it.
Lesley and Alan


----------



## wints

*midlands rally*

Is there a limit on number of units the rally field will take ?
I only ask because we would attend but it will be a late decision due to other circumstances.

regards

Allen


----------



## 90860

Hi all
This will allso be our first time out with this group.
we are looking forward to meeting you all.
however not sure about lap sitting !!!


----------



## hymmi

Hi wints,

Just turn up if you can make it,enough room for about 50 units if kands squashes up abit,will be pleased to see you,just bring a dish of food and a bottle for the Saturday night buffet please..........

Hi John,

The lap sitting is not compulsory....................you will be safe :wink:


----------



## JimM

Sorry Hymmi 
I was thinking about attending 
BUT if lap sitting is NOT compulsory I don't know wether I want to attend now 
( I cant afford the Rolls-Royce of chairs to sit on unlike some folk ) 
Just have to wait and see if new boss lets me have the time off 
Then we can Re-negotiate lap sitting 

ps Wife says she will do the cooking


----------



## hymmi

HI Jim,

If you can make it then,that will be great,sure they will let you sit in their new chairs awhile,thanks for the offer of help.


----------



## RichardandMary

Hi Himmi
We have just added our name to the list for the Midland Rally you can count us as definate & if you pm your address the cheque will be in the post first thing.
Regards
R/M


----------



## thesnail

*Looking forward to Midland Rally*

Hi Hymi

Looking forward to meeting you at the Midlands Rally, good news about the hall we will be dry and warm whatever the weather.

The Snails


----------



## hymmi

Hi Richard & Mary and The snails,

Am so pleased that you can make it.

It is great that we can have the hall,will have tea and coffee going all day so ideal to just be able to drop in allday for a gossip,so even as you say if the weather is not kind to us we don't care 8) :wink: 

Dave has suggested with so many of you coming such a distance,we should have a little competition and a bottle of wine for those who make the longest journey to get to the rally,so 0 your speedo's as you leave home............ :roll:


----------



## SidT

Hi Jean. Your cheque is on the way. Look forward to meeting you, looks as though there will be a good turnout, all thanks to your efforts. Well done!!!
Sid


----------



## hymmi

Hi Sid,

Thanks for the cheque Sid and thankyou for your kind words.

I am looking forward to meeting you and Shirley too,i have been told you are lovely 8O so we may try a game of musical chairs and see if i can end up on your lap, 8) :lol: :lol: :wink: ,i agree Mr.Burleigh does seem to be getting all the attention and i think the pic proves we are not getting confused.

If not me RockieRv's your girl ...........................


----------



## SidT

Hi Jean. My god I am losing the plot. I thought Rockie was a fella. look forward to the musical chairs. By the way, will your feathered friend accompany you.
Regards Sid.


----------



## hymmi

Hi Sid,

That is the trouble on here Sid you can never be quite sure who you are talking to 8O :wink: 

Yes, feathered friend will be coming and the hairy one too.


----------



## 96097

Hi Sid,

Rockie is only a fella in the film!! 
Tell you what, if I am bigger than you, you can sit on my lap!!

Sharon

:hairhair3:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Flippin heck...lap dancers now :lol: ...must find me a camper quick, where's my copy of MMM.

I'll tell you what hymmi, seeing as it's a tradition for me to supply the donuts on the meets I‘ve attended, and in recognition for all your hard work I'll arrange for some fresh donuts to be delivered to the meet, will need to know how many will be attending though, don't worry I wouldn't have offered if I couldn't afford it. :wink: 


MHS...Rob....the dohnut...dohnator


----------



## hymmi

Hi Homer,

God,don't mention lap dancing,it is the rally marshall's first rally,he may not be able to cope with the rush....................i have visions of van's backing up to the M1 now. 8O 

You are most kind Homer,some donuts would go so well with our light lunch,and i will need to go out get fresh bread on Saturday,so i could pick them up for us,if you like...............but we are hoping you will have your new van by then,as it would not be the same without you there to make us all laugh.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

hymmi, you have enough jokers going so you'll have a good laugh I'm sure, just let me know by pm the cost and I'll wing a cheque to you, I still have your address from the pennants........if I can't make it, at least you can enjoy some of my donuts.

MHS...Rob


----------



## 88927

Hi Homer
There will be at least 500 attending..... Yummy all those doughnuts.....
I hope you are not referring to joke telling Hymmi???? It is not PC to talk about jokes and if you do you will get the Midlands Rally thread banned from the Home Page !!!!!!!!!
:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

hymmi, I have just found out my son has logged on under my name and because I made him do his homework earlier, he decided to get his own back by saying "I would buy the donuts" :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith :lol: :lol: :lol: 

MHS...Rob


----------



## 88781

Yeah yeah..nice try Rob :wink:


----------



## Frenchlily

Hi Everybody,
Just read latest posts on rally,it gets more exciting by the minute! Thanks to Keith for donuts and really looking forward to lapdancing. We have a club in Yarmouth called "Angels" and I believe they do it there,better call in for lessons...........................


----------



## 96097

Can someone please make sure that Rob remembers donuts, otherwise Keith will not be popular!!

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DABurleigh

Careful, If it gets too racy we risk some calling for bromide as we gather round the tea-urn and the PA system for prize-giving, committee on a raised dais, etc. etc.

Dave


----------



## 88927

Commitee, prizes, dias?????
Do we get rally plaques too????
Rather have LOTS of Rob's donuts (only joking m8 1/2 dozen will do) :lol: :lol: :lol: and even more lap dancing :lol: :lol: :lol: 

This I gotta see :wink: :wink: 

Keith


----------



## DABurleigh

"Commitee, prizes, dias????? 
Do we get rally plaques too????"

Keith,

Rest easy. An MHF rally is for anti-ralliers everywhere.

Who's booked the dancing girls, mustn't forget them. Never mind, Wile's free-flowing wine and the donut energy kick should do the necessary  Plus hymmi will be on a high so she'll have to start the entertainment off.

Dave


----------



## hymmi

Hi,

What is this turning into.................. 8O :wink: me the caberet,now that would be interesting Dave.

Going away for a couple of days so behave.................will leave this post in the hands of our rally marshall............... 8)


----------



## Frenchlily

Sorry missed the plot somewhere,sure it said Keith supplying donuts,thanks Rob!  
Lesley


----------



## 90860

Donuts, dancing girl's, lap siting & lap dancing in a heated hall !!!! 
with a pub next door
what a weekend and all for under £20 
what more can one ask for

my cheque is in the post 

see you soon

john & carol


----------



## Road_Runner_644

hi johnnylove

Hymmi is currently enjoying the resort of Skegness, but has left me the Rally Marshal to deal with posts. 

Dam ... I'm at a loss to know what to do.

Hey .. Look forward to seeing you, brilliant, we got loads coming now.

Mrs RR is going to cook a special Ham joint.

Can't wait


Dave


----------



## MOTORHOMER

Road_Runner_644 said:


> hi johnnylove
> 
> .
> 
> Mrs RR is going to cook a special Ham joint.
> 
> Can't wait
> 
> Dave


Dont forget the vegetarians.

Motorhomer


----------



## Leapy

Have added my name to list so hope to see you all there


Leapy

Always sailing into the sunset


----------



## LadyJ

Welcome on board Leapy look forward to seeing you again

Do you need help Road Runner :lol:


----------



## 88934

MOTORHOMER said:


> [
> Dont forget the vegetarians.
> 
> Motorhomer


IIRC, RR daughter is a vegie.. so he won't forget that one


----------



## 88934

LadyJ894 said:


> Do you need help Road Runner :lol:


Steady... DABurliegh will get jealous :lol:


----------



## 90860

Hi Road Runner Dave 
*we having a joint !!* as well
i smoke to that :twisted:

john & carol :roll: 
:Occasion5:


----------



## Road_Runner_644

Evening all.

We won't forget the Veggies Motorhomer - Miss RR will see to that as Wile has said. Hello Leapy, look forward to seeing you  

Hi Ladyj - Well i might need you to show me how to park my van when i get there, remember what a pigs a***e i made of it first attempt to park at York   

Cheeky comment Wile :lol: :lol: 

And WEED love to join in with you john & carol :roll: :roll: :roll: 

Anyway i've found my Flourescant Jacket, just starting on the hat & badge  

Dave


----------



## 88934

Road_Runner_644 said:


> Anyway i've found my Flourescant Jacket, just starting on the hat & badge
> 
> 
> 
> Are you implying that the hat and badge will also glow in the dark
Click to expand...


----------



## Road_Runner_644

Quote Wile 

"Are you implying that the hat and badge will also glow in the dark "

Hmm - Well no, but now you've given me an idea 8) 8) 

Dave


----------



## DABurleigh

Dave (RR),

I have some barrier tape, clipboard and Hitler's boots if you like .....

Alison I'm sure has something to simulate the little moustache.

How about a John Cleese video so you can practice a silly walk?

Post-It notes to slap on windscreens.

Dave


----------



## Road_Runner_644

Nice one DAB Dave

Well, I might not think we are a police state yet, but i could sure knock one up in a little corner of Leicestershire for a weekend  

Thanks for the tips, the walk I can do (playground practice all those years ago), I love the post it notes suggestion, i'll make sure i have some pre-made as it could be a busy weekend   

And next time please go through official channels instead of public postings, and have the correct password ready :lol: 


Dave


----------



## 88934

DABurleigh said:


> Post-It notes to slap on windscreens.


Scuse my stupidness, cus I have fallen into some red again.. but why would you want to post your motorhome :lol:


----------



## DABurleigh

Points system or yellow card/ for sins/ transgression, league table on whiteboard for Saturday night. For heaven's sake no-one make me a marshall, because the temptation to take the p... out of little Hitler mentality would be too great. I find it fascinating when authority is wielded in inverse proportion to the amount held, says so much about human nature. 

So let's celebrate the informality of MHF rallies with a send-up of more formal ones. Who's got a tea-urn ......

Has Wile slipped under the table yet?

Dave


----------



## 88934

DABurleigh said:


> little Hitler mentality


Does driving a German motorhome qualify me for this :mrgreen:

If so, I am going to use some of my best Acme dynamite on RR and steal his Marshalls hat


----------



## hymmi

Hi,

Thanks for looking after the post Dave,i did ask you guys to behave :roll: :roll: :roll: 

Hi John and Leapy 

Thanks for joining us,look forward to seeing you again Leapy and meeting you both John & Carol


----------



## DABurleigh

"i did ask you guys to behave "

And we did. Daren't do otherwise.

Dave


----------



## hymmi

Hi Dave,

I was so tempted to buy a policewoman's outfit i saw, for the evening caberet just for you,but i resisted ...................... 8O :lol: :lol:


----------



## DABurleigh

Fortunately, I have imagination. You can know what I'm saying, but not what I'm thinking .....

Dave


----------



## 90860

A policewoman's outfit as well 
no i won't go there. !!!!


john & Carol


----------



## Road_Runner_644

Err - Scuse me DA & Hymmi

and for your information John & Carol

Rule 36 section C, part 4, paragraph 5 of the MHF rally guidelines that I am currently drawing up, gives the following code of behaviour :-

"Any MHF member from Basingstoke, must on the appearance of any other MHF member wearing a policewomen’s outfit " - err not finished yet - get back to you, tricky one.    

Dave
.


----------



## 88934

DABurleigh said:


> but not what I'm thinking .....


Not true.. your thinking about truncheons.. like the rest of us ;-)


----------



## 96097

I am thrilled to see that someone else from Kettering will also be joining the rally.
Shall we arrive in convoy Stefor?? You bring the sausages, and we will bring the mash....

Sharon


----------



## DABurleigh

You know, sometimes you skim around this MHF site and neurons fire off in my little brain at the connections that pop up. For example,

1) lesley is coming to the rally.
2) She is entertaining (apposite word) lapdancing lessons at (check it out, lads):
http://www.angelsclub.co.uk/
and:
3) if she won the lottery, she'd have a boob REDUCTION job.

Why have I only just noticed this? I'm losing it fast ....

Dave


----------



## hymmi

Hi Dave,

I think Lesley may turn out to be more popular than she ever imagined,she is on here very late at night and lives near Gt.Yarmouth,so she may browse this site to chill after work,Dave ........................... 8) :wink: 

For GPS users i now have postcode for the pub next to the memorial hall,as that hasn't got one......................LE67 9QB..................we will put MHF's Rally signs up off M1.jun 22 and A511 too.

Great idea of RockieRV's too,to bring a dish & a bottle,so we will have a great buffet on the Saturday evening we have brought all paper plates,knives & forks so it can all be cleared away instantly,have sorted fantastic raffle,quizz,the caberet depends on how many bottles of wine we have................ 8O :wink: 

Plus a bottle of wine for whoever makes the longest journey to the rally.


----------



## 90860

I was just thinking about Lesley 
I could not move for 1hr !!!!!!!!!!

I think I might win the wine for the longest person travelling, I will ask the other half to map read !!!!!!!

Why did the chicken cross the road ?
Who cares just run it might have the flu.


John & a unhappy Carol


----------



## Frenchlily

Have just read the last posts and nearly fell of the chair laughing :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Imagination is a great thing keep it going boys!!!!!!


----------



## DABurleigh

Thank goodness you didn't say keep it up.

Dave


----------



## 88927

I can see that Hymmi has got her work cut out with you lot :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## Frenchlily

Mr Burleigh can't think what you mean 8O 8O 8O think you may have to go to embroidery class and your wife come to rally!!!!!

Hymmi it's not me it's those others,I promise to behave :wink: :wink: .


----------



## DABurleigh

As will I, naturally. What with Dave in his Gestapo uniform and hymmi as a policewoman, I'll be hiding timidly in the corner playing with my corks.

That ruddy embroidery course has just cost me £1200 for a new machine; that's 240 nights on a CL!

Dave


----------



## Frenchlily

Wow! that must be some machine,we women don't get spoilt very often so I'm sure she deserves it. Thought you did embroidery by hand must have changed since I went to school.
Lesley


----------



## 90860

The other day when I was making love 
My wife face was a picture. 

I seen her look at me though the window !!!


----------



## DABurleigh

Dave


----------



## 88934

hymmi said:


> I think Lesley may turn out to be more popular than she ever imagined,she is on here very late at night and lives near Gt.Yarmouth,


Oh tell me now?

Hymmi, Hymmi, Hymmi, you know I have been at Gt Yarmouth this week.. but you wait until I move on, before you mention this one ;-)


----------



## hymmi

Evening all............


Hello.........hello ...........hello,what's going on here then.............

I have been into town today and see that we now have a uni-sex lap-dancing club here,so Dave this could open up a whole new career for you.

Hi Wile
Sorry i couldn't tell you,they would not let you into Angels with Caravan Club vouchers,don't think Lesley is ready for you and Roadrunner yet either.

Hi kands,
I think you could be right, we may need Security for crowd control,don't know if two rally marshall's.. 8) 8) and a policewoman will cope


----------



## Road_Runner_644

What !!!!!!

Who said security - on with flourescant jacket.

I hope I'm not going to have to eject anyone   

It won't be pleasant :wink: :wink: 

Marshal Wyat E Roadrunner 8)


----------



## SidT

Hi Jean. Thanks for the postcode, might come in useful.
I am wondering how Mr B knows about the Angels club. :roll: :roll: :roll: 
Cheers sid


----------



## 88927

OK Hymmi
Do I use stun tactics or live rounds???

Crowd control is our speciality :lol: :lol: :lol: 

I'll bring the boys

Keith


----------



## Frenchlily

Hi Sid,
Think I may have had something to do with that, I may.......... have mentioned it .
Can't think what the attraction is???


Lesley


----------



## hymmi

Hi Sid,

Thought the post code might be handy.

Re Mr.B.yes he certainly pulled the Angels web site up quickly Sid,he may have been already lurking.............. :roll: :wink: ..


Lesley has a secret and once she reveals it,i think we will need the stun gun for a few of you guys..................she says she is shy so i will leave you to reveal it when you are ready Lesley. 8O


----------



## DABurleigh

My imagination just went into overdrive.


----------



## Frenchlily

I'll give you a clue................it involves a uniform????


----------



## DABurleigh

Not policewomen in stereo, surely. One on each arm would be too much.

A nurse, maybe?

I am complete 

Dave
Edit - I think that Angels club is teaching you how to tease blokes.


----------



## SidT

Dave! get in the queue. 
(good job Shirley is on the PC in the other room  )
Cheers Sid


----------



## DABurleigh

I think it is only fair that I at least tempt rally waverers by what they would miss, so if you want more than this:
















I'm afraid you will have to go here:
>>Click here<<
and do the necessary.

Dave


----------



## Frenchlily

Where did you get my photo from Dave Burleigh was it from my photo album,
is nothing sacred well at least you know what I look like now,and I know what you look like cause I saw you with a young lady on your lap so no surprises.
Lesley


----------



## 88934

lesleylil said:


> Where did you get my photo from Dave Burleigh


Lets not go there eh 8O


----------



## DABurleigh

lesley,

You can't fool me, you only dressed like that to divert people's gaze/ attention while you did the cork trick.

Dave


----------



## hymmi

Hi Dave,

.................and you pinched mine from the York Rally,i think i might join the police force,thought,the hat quite suits......................WPC.Hymmi..............has a certain ring to it. :wink:


----------



## 96489

Hi, We are interested in coming to the rally. We only brought our RV last week and this will be our first outing in it. We are still trying to find out what everything does and how things work so this will be a great learning experience for us. We might need a bit of help and you all seem like a friendly bunch. We are also new to this forum so I am not sure how you contact me or I get your address to send the cheque.

All the best

Mick & Pat


----------



## vicdicdoc

Hi Patspiercing,
- Like you we were a bit nervous of attending a rally but I can assure you that you'll soon find out that everyone is very friendly. These motorhomers combined are a real mine of help & information; need an answer to a question ?- just post it & you'll get all the assistance you require . . . its better than sliced bread :lol: 
Come to the rally I'm sure you'll enjoy it regardless of the weather.


----------



## 88927

Hi patspiercing
Welcome mate, we will love to see you at the rally. If you PM Hymmi and let her know she will send you all the info you need, especially where to send the cheque. If she hasnt replied within a couple of days please send a cheque for £500 to me and I will take care of all the nitty gritty :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Seriously though we do look forward to your company.

Hymmi I hope this tennis court is a big one or we will be rubbing shoulders with each other. :roll: :roll: 

Keith


----------



## 88934

kands said:


> I hope this tennis court is a big one or we will be rubbing shoulders with each other. :roll: :roll:
> 
> Keith


That depends if your playing doubles doesn't it 

Otherwise, you generally try and keep the net between you and your opponent 

Anyway, I'm taking my genny.. so you will not be short of a racket?

However, to numb the blow for you, I will also be able "serve" you some fine alcoholic "duce" too

.


----------



## 96489

We are sending a cheque to Hymmie on Monday, so we will look forward to meeting you all there.


----------



## 90860

Hi Patspiercing 
and wellcome 

i have not been on a rally with this group before.
After all the messages I dont know what we are letting our selfs in for !!!!!!!
with Hymmi coming as a policewoman, and Lesley in her nurse outfit !!!!
all the dancing girls that are supporse to be coming...........

However it could be fun!!!!!


look forwards to seeing you all 

John & Carol


----------



## Frenchlily

DABurleigh said:


> lesley,
> 
> You can't fool me, you only dressed like that to divert people's gaze/ attention while you did the cork trick.
> 
> Dave


What is this cork trick??? I will probably have a lot of corks for you by saturday night do you want me to save them.??

P.S. did I say I was a nurse I might be a lolipop lady!


----------



## 88934

lesleylil said:


> What is this cork trick??? !


Be patient woman (nothing to do with nurses either)

Dave will reveal all (and the cork trick maybe)


----------



## GypsyRose

:big1: This rally is going to be brilliant!!! We are so envious of you all .... we can't come as a Ford Fiesta took a violent dislike to us several months ago and our MH (Delilah) is in for plastic surgery worth £15,000 .... she's been there 3 weeks now and we will not be having her back for a few weeks yet! 
:roll: sob, sob...!!!! Ana xx


----------



## DABurleigh

"What is this cork trick???"

lesley,

They are the things you are holding between forefingers and thumbs in your photograph. I knew you had had a drink or two (or perhaps five) but don't you remember ANYTHING about that night?

Dave


----------



## Guest

hi all ive just put my name down for the mids rally it will be are maden voyage in are rv so kerep well out of the way when i try geting onto the site  be nice to meet you all


----------



## badger

A very warm welcome to the site Wagler, congratulations on solving the posting puzzle. We wont be at the Midlands Rally but I'm sure you will meet lots of nice people with some great tips and a lot of experience....................
..........motorhoming experience that is!!

Enjoy it..


----------



## 88927

Hi patspiercing
I notice that you haven't put your name down on the attendees list mate. If you would like to do that it will obviously increase the number and this in turn may help to attract a few more.....

I am sooooo looking forward to this rally.

Keith

Ps I'm looking for some corks for the brim of my hat, who should I call?????


----------



## hymmi

Hi,

Glad you can join us wagler,i will send you a private message,on the front page,top left hand side you will see a yellow envolope spinning,click on there and you will see my message to you.

Hi badger,

Shame you can't make it,had hoped you would,may see you at the New Year bash.

Hi Kands,

I think you may need to shove up a bit now,three RV's.............. 8O :wink:


----------



## 88927

Hi all 
I am very disturbed to see the following news from wagler2bb 

wagler2bb wrote: ‹ Select › ‹ Expand › 
Today we were told that children were not really acceptable for the midlands rally.,this has upset us immensly.We were once children ourselves,our children have been educated to mixing with all walks of life on campsites around the country and we can pride ourselves ,with the fact that they are polite and well mannered and find this predjudice .I am sure that other people with a young family would agree with this view,we are sure this is not politically correct in these times . 


Can I have a definitive answer to this immediately please? 
I will be severely ticked off if this is true and we will not then be able to attend and nor will a good friend of ours, refunds will be required due to the last minute rules change and prohibition of kids. 

A very upset Keith


----------



## Road_Runner_644

Hi Keith

It's a rally without rules as far as I can see or perhaps the only rule is common sense will prevail . My kids may be coming, everybody involved can see that from previous posts. 

Don't get upset, a simple misunderstanding is perhaps the reason for the other post. 

Dave


----------



## Drummer

Thinking of coming down, with or without Mrs. Drummer, & saying hello. 8) 
(You'll recognise the MR2, as it pulls on the field, its a bit smaller than you lot are used to.)
As it will be Saturday during the day & I read:
_ "Good for walking, cycling, biking. It is about 6mls out of Loughborough and 10mls from Leicester.
Close to Bradgate Park (Lady Jane Grey), Calke Abbey, Space Centre, 
Snibstone Discovery Centre is 4mls away, Mount St.Bernards Abbey 3mls.
Bus stops outside pub runs Leicester-Loughborough"._
Will there actually be anyone to say hello to or will there just be loads of locked up MH? :roll: 
The weather is up as nice!


----------



## hymmi

Hi,

I cannot believe anyone on here would think this of me,i have been around this site awhile and never been rude or nasty to anyone,and anyone i chat with on here first thing i do is ask about their kids.

As soon as i was aware that Roadrunners daughter was a vegetarian i went straight out and bought soya sausages,as doing them Saturday l/time for us all......................have even got a teddy as a prize i thought someone would like him for their kids/Grandkids.

i have two kids from down the street in our house whenever they want,to use 
this computor because they don't have one...............................that's how nasty with kids i am.


Hi Drummer,

I was going to pm you and ask if you couldn't make it down to say hello,that would be brilliant if you could both make it,ask matron to make you a flask to go and don't forget your tablets.................. 8O :wink:


----------



## Drummer

Hey Hymmi, you need my tablets, your stressed! :silly: 
If I can, I'll be there, You'll know its me, I'll be wearing something small & white!
An MR2! :lol:


----------



## hymmi

Hi Drummer,

I am stressed after all the graft we have put into this and have people turn on me like a Jack Russell without even knowing the facts.


......................some of my first words on this post after i had been up to look at the site were...................nice pub next door serves food and has a childrens play area..........................


----------



## Drummer

Deep breath, just a misunderstanding, nothing that meeting you won't fix! 8) 
I like children, just couldn't eat a whole one. 
(Old joke, but it matches my age!) :lol:


----------



## Road_Runner_644

Hi All going to the Midlands rally.

Being a local, I thought I better let you know some of the places nearby to visit, and add my "local knowledge", where need be.

Some of these have been mentioned, in previous posts, but I'll stick em all together.

Check out the google searches, and ask away if you want any more info. I invite Leicesterians to join in (Pronounced - Lie-ses-tree-ans) - and our city is Lie-ses-tor.

Very close by - with 2 or 3 miles

Bradgate Park. - Walking, cycling, dog walking (Deer about so must be on a lead)

http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&q=bradgate+park&btnG=Google+Search&meta=

No height barriers on car parks, there are 3 in different parts of the park. This is a huge country park, you can cycle through it, or walk. As I remember the walk from the main cark park in Newtown Linford, to the car park at Cropston Reservoir, up to old john and back to Newtown Linford is 4 miles (I was in the Scouts and did a sponsored walk).

Swithland Woods - walking - dog walking (ok off the lead - perhaps not officially)

http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=e...shire&btnG=Search&meta=cr=countryUK|countryGB

I'm pretty sure no height barriers, there are 2 or 3 car parks. Just a big wood, where you can lose yourself for a bit.

Not to far - 5 -10 miles

Snibston Discovery Park

http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=e...entre&btnG=Search&meta=cr=countryUK|countryGB

This is a modern museum set in the grounds of an old colliery. We have deffo parked the MH in the car park, so no height problems. Lots of fun for the very young to the not so young.

Conkers

http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=e...shire&btnG=Search&meta=cr=countryUK|countryGB

A bit of a museum crossed with a nature trail and military training course as I remember it. Make your own mind up, look at the web links. Got the MH parked there no prob.

Space Centre

http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=e...shire&btnG=Search&meta=cr=countryUK|countryGB

I have to admit, I have never been. As soon as it was built all the schools took trips there, Grandma and Grandad dragged the kids there for a second time, and I had no excuse to get there myself. I have walked the dog past it many times and think the parking is ok for MH's, maybe someone can confirm this.

Birdland

http://www.tropicalbirdland.co.uk/

Well maybe the current "pandemic scare" will put you off, but this place is an absolute scream. You go around seeing various colourful birds, and end up in a little area with talking and friendly parrots. They land on your head, pull at the toggles on your coat, and are generally brilliant company. Not a massive car park but no height barrier.

Leicester City Centre - Shopping etc

http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&q=leicester+shopping&btnG=Google+Search&meta=

You can park at our place, which I can reveal when we get there. The car park has lots of room, and we are closed at the weekend apart from Sunday morning, but no shortage of space. It's a less than 5 min walk into town. Is it a safe place to park? - Is there anywhere nowadays? Other parking for Leicester city centre - please other locals help out.

Abbey Pumping station

http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&q=leicester+abbey+pumping+station&btnG=Search&meta=

This is right next door to the space centre. It's like a technology museum; I remember the cut-out and plexi glass display of a toilet and sewage system (pity Pusser isn't coming). The link above shows other Leicester museums; ask away if they look interesting.

That's it for now, I'll post more if they come to mind, I'm sure other locals can help.

Dave


----------



## Frenchlily

Evening Dave,

Thank you for all your information,it is really helpful to know a bit about the area as we have never stayed here before.
Really looking forward to meeting everyone, and grateful for all the information we have taken from this site,it seems to cover everything!!!

See you soon,
Lesley


----------



## Road_Runner_644

Hi Lesley

Thanks

Well Hymmi is doing everything else, including taking undeserved stick  

So if I can help a little, then great.

see you there

Dave


----------



## DABurleigh

>perhaps the only rule is common sense will prevail <

Not sure I can handle the pressure, then! They never did 'O'-levels in that subject, though with hindsight it would have been a damned good idea.

I hope wagner2bb sticks around on MHF and comes to the rally. Because if there really is a rule surely it is "the more the merrier" 

And thanks in advance for all the work behind the scenes. MHF volunteers are the unsung heroes.

Dave


----------



## Scotjimland

Hi Hymmi 

We have put our name on the list, it will depend on work commitments but hopefully we will make it. 
This will be our first 'meet' and we are looking forward to meeting everyone. 

You have worked hard to make it a success Hymmi and as DAB said, the more the merrier ... 


Can you PM me with payment details.. ? 

Regards 

Jim n Jan


----------



## 88934

Hello,

I am catching up here, been confined to a week in bed ill wise :-(

However, I am finding tonight, that the mix of red wine (6 days since my last one, grr) and the anti biotics is quite a nice expereince to say the least ;-)

Anyway.. 

The kid thing !?

We have two.. and there both going to the rally for sure?

Nuff said :mrgreen:


----------



## hymmi

Hi Scotjimland,

Really hope you can make it,sure we will all keep fingers crossed........

Hi Wile,

Wondered where you were,sounds like you're feeling a bit better.

What you think, i thought you would come without your kids.

There are only two things i ask 

1....................no dribbling grey water please .
2....................no smoking in the hall please,as it is wooden(insurance)and for everyones comfort.

That's it..................i think we are going to have a brilliant weekend


----------



## Road_Runner_644

Eh up Drummer

if you do make it

"1....................no dribbling grey water please . 
2....................no smoking in the hall please,as it is wooden(insurance)and for everyones comfort. "

Well looks like a cigar behind the shed for me and you eh  

As for the dribbling, I'll have to ask the doctor for some tablets :? 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## hymmi

Hi Dave,

After i put that,i thought maybe we should excuse drummer ...............


----------



## 90860

Ciggie behind the bike sheds now that take me back .............


----------



## LadyJ

Anybody got a gazebo we can errect for the smokers its gonna be a bit cold for standing out side :lol:


----------



## Scotjimland

LadyJ894 said:


> Anybody got a gazebo we can errect for the smokers its gonna be a bit cold for standing out side :lol:


Smokers are more than welcome in our van ... :wink:


----------



## LadyJ

And ours Jim but as yours is bigger we will get more in :lol:


----------



## 88927

Add our van as a "smoking room" :lol: :lol: :lol: 
As I guess we will be sharing the tennis court Jim, I guess it will be very foggy in our corner......

Keith


----------



## hymmi

Hi,

I was going to ask if anyone had a gazebo,we could use it with windbreakers,would be ideal for a smoko.

Also as anyone got a small pa,stereo with a mic,anything we can put a mic to really,mine isn't working could do with something for quiz,it is a quite big place to have to shout in.


----------



## Scotjimland

Hi Hymmi

Sorry, can't help with thr gazebo but I have a guitar amp which I can bring if someone else can provide a mic.. ? 

Jim


----------



## LadyJ

You bringing the guitar as well Jim


----------



## hymmi

Hi Jim,

That sounds just the job,thanks,i can get a mic, if you can play it bring the guitar too,Jacquie is desperate for abit of music.........................


----------



## Scotjimland

OK, Amp is packed .. Guitar too... have we any more musicians ? 
I heard there was a drummer :wink:


----------



## Frenchlily

We carry two large windbreaks if anybody has a gazebo.

Lesley


----------



## 88927

So, is it mandatory to break wind???????????????????

Guess I'll be OK then :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## Frenchlily

Sure you won't be alone with that..............so can double up as a windy smoke room..............



Lesley


----------



## 90860

I can play musician instruments!

I can play the triangle ……….. Ha ha 

The other half can sing ……… in her dreams ..

Sorry cart help with the smoking room…. 
As I only smoke in bed……. !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 96088

ScotJimland said:


> OK, Amp is packed .. Guitar too... have we any more musicians ?
> I heard there was a drummer :wink:


Is this meet turning into a rock show?

I'm begining to get tempted 8)


----------



## Scotjimland

Oldskool said:


> Is this meet turning into a rock show?
> I'm begining to get tempted 8)


Go on Pete .. you know you want to come, old rockers never die :wink:


----------



## Drummer

Truthfully, I'm not much of a Drummer but I used to be good on the linoleum.
Are you SURE you inviting smokers, cause if its really true, I'll bring a couple of good cigars! :lol:


----------



## 88934

Drummer said:


> I'll bring a couple of good cigars! :lol:


HINT: Good for bribing Marshall RR with if need be? :mrgreen:


----------



## sersol

Hi Hymmi,of course I may be wrong it is 6:30 in the morning afterall,but I have have wadded thru 15 pages of postings .Not sure yet if it to put my nine kids in kennels for the weekend & to start smoking,bring along my old trumpet,& dress up !!!!.The hut looks good the pub looks great & there seems no problem with the entrance, the ground is firm, Kands & Rockie RV are as one
But where is it,any chance of an address, I have seem some details but it will be dark & don't much fancy getting it wrong , if I have missed it sorry.
Gary


----------



## DABurleigh

Gary,

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results
http://www.multimap.com/map/browse.cgi?lat=52.7124&lon=-1.2933&scale=25000

Dave


----------



## MOTORHOMER

Hello

Are there any piccies of the site ie ,pub, hall etc on here anywhere. Thanks


Motorhomer


----------



## Drummer

From page three of this thread. :wink:


----------



## sersol

Hi Dave,thanks for that I must have missed it or I don't know my way around this site very well !!!!.
Gary


----------



## 88927

If you can't find your way around this site, how on earth do you think you are going to find your way around a campsite in the dark????

I am looking forward to your reply and please remember this is a family site.

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## sersol

I don't need to find my way around a camp site in the dark by sight ,I just park next to Rockie RV & use my nose to follow the smell of Pizza or Curry ummmm lovelly !!!!!!.
Gary


----------



## hymmi

Hi,

Just a quick update...............

We won't arrive on Friday untill about 11am as Dave has to work the night before.The two Daves(my husband and Roadrunner) are going up to site on Thursday to peg out and put signs up off of M1,jun 22 and off of the A50 to the site.If you want to arrive before 11am the gate is open please just go to the top of the field and centre peg(position back of van with the peg in the middle) where you want to be.

For GPS this is the post code LE67 9QB

The local weather forcast is cold but dry,fingers crossed .

..............and don't forget to check your mileage,bottle of wine for whoever has made the longest journey........................

See you on Friday and safe journey


----------



## 88927

Thanks for the info Hymmi. We are REALLY looking forward to the rally, can't wait. I think I shall be doing the most miles because sersol sounds like he wants curry, and an authentic one I imagine, so we will be coming via Bombay.
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Just chill down that bottle........................

Keith


----------



## 90860

Hi Hymmi & all]


I was looking forward to this weekend until i seen the weather.
If it to cold the other half want a cuddle at night :lol: 

I will not be getting to the site until 7.30 ish as we are both working.
I have just invested in a Sat-Nav so be putting if to the test

see you soon

John & Carol
:argue:


----------



## Sundial

*Arrival time*

Thanks Hymmi - as you realise, we will be leaving home after 2pm so will get there when we can - hopefully there will be no motorway closures as per M25 on Sunday. Fortunately we were travelling in the opposite direction - counted a dozen motorhomes in the queue - poor souls.
Looking forward to a great weekend
Sundial


----------



## 96489

Hi,

We should be leaving about 10:30 AM so we expect to arrive around 1:00 PM.

Look forward to seeing you all there.

Mick & Pat


----------



## Scotjimland

I was going to bring some MH bits and pieces to raise funds for MHF .. 
Like a garage sale .. :lol: :lol: 
Whadaya all think ?


----------



## 88927

Great idea Jim....

Anything I need in your spares list... like a steering pump for instance????

We could bring some stuff too and we could have a mini boot sale..... Profits to MHF???
Anyone need some gas bottles (2 off no longer needed) or a regulator for same???
I'll dig out some bits as well

See you there

Keith


----------



## Scotjimland

Thanks Keith.. sorry mate , i'm fresh out of steering pumps.. lol and I don't need gas bottles, like you I have several lying in the shed.. any takers .. ?


----------



## vicdicdoc

If anyone has an empty LPG cylinder [ is it Repsol ?] they don't want for use in Spain I'll have it & make a donation


----------



## hymmi

Hi Scotjimland,

I was going to suggest that and forgot,we all have bits we don't use anymore.

Miss that at the shows no-one seems to do it now.


----------



## LadyJ

Car Boot Saturday morning then is it or rather Motorhome Boot :lol:


----------



## gaspode

Jacquie

It's a motorhome garage sale!


----------



## LadyJ

But we havent got a garage Ken :lol:


----------



## 88927

It's an RV basement sale !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Keith


----------



## 96489

We have got quite a lot of basement and not a lot to go in them at the moment.

I think we will have to bring a few quid with us.


----------



## SidT

Oh Dear !!!!! Went out this evening to try the heating, the boiler ran about 20 second then shut down. I am assured the boiler I have will heat without water so I assume its a gas problem.
Much as I love you all I don't think we will make the trip without heating, especially as I had a trip to the doctors this afternoon with a chest infection.
Will check the van out in the morning.
Cheers Sid


----------



## gaspode

Hi Sid

Are you using Butane? If so the gas is probably refusing to evaporate due to the low temperatures, put some propane on and your troubles will be over. Failing that, bring a hot water bottle.


----------



## Road_Runner_644

Hi all

Ah well, hope it works out SidT 

I went up to assist Hymmi's Dave to put some pegs in this morning. He'd just about done the whole job by the time I got there  

As to getting there, basically if you follow the signs to Copt Oak, which is first left on the roundabout after you get off the motorway J22 if coming from M1 and a 90 degree turn if coming from Leicester side (not the motorway roundabout the one after or the one before if coming from Leicester side), you will get there. If you get to to Copt oak pub, you have gone past by 30 or 40 yards. Simply pull into the pub car park and turn around. I did it this morning  

You will see what looks like a bungalow, just turn into the drive next to it. you will see an open farm type gate, the entrance is the next drive to the pub, there is another one which takes to into a forest or somewhere, watch out for that.

I'm sure we will try to put something up to make it stand out, but not sure what yet.

I think I have one of those orange flashing thingies, maybe we can put one of those in the entrance for nightime arrivals.

Or maybe they'll plonk me there, my nose gets pretty red and outstanding when it gets dark. We'll ask the boss :lol: :lol: :lol: 

CU later

Dave


----------



## hymmi

Hi,

Hi Sid,

I hope that just a change of gas is your problem,only talking about you 10 mins ago. to Dave.

Hi Roadrunner,

Dave hadn't given that a thought it is dark there,a lantern of some sort would be brilliant.

I have spoken to the organiser to-day and they will kindly let us have the keys at 5pm tomorrow night so will switch lights on in the hall................ :idea: 

Dave couldn't let you stand there,.....we'll give one of the kids a fiver :lol: :wink:

See you all tomorrow.


----------



## SidT

Hi Jean. You could be right. When in France recently we ran on "Camping gaz" as that was all we had that was available in France. I will change to Calor. Its a bit late, can't think which is which.
Hope to see you tomorrow.
Cheers sid


----------



## hymmi

Hi Sid,

You need to change to propane Sid,the red bottle...............

Good luck


----------



## Road_Runner_644

Hi Sid

I'm on butane at the moment (blue bottle) and I just started the heating to check it, but the heater dumped the heater water twice before it would fire up (it told me that in the manual) . It's minus 2.2 tonight here, and I`m gonna put the red propane bottle on before I leave.

Other than that we would have to burn members less than 30 days registered to keep us warm. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Dave


----------



## 88927

Hi all
I just went out in -2 degrees and tried our water and central heating....
Whew, all well there then. I have no idea how LPG performs compared to propane / butane but it does appear to light up when cold.

Se you all soon

Keith


----------



## SidT

Hi All. Panic over :roll: :roll: . I changed back to the Calor (red) bottle and the boiler fired up straight away. The bottle I took off was empty anyway so I don't know if it would have run on the camping gaz or not which i think is a mixture off propane and butane.
See you all later.
Sid


----------



## 88927

That'll do it Sid!!!!!
Well done matey, see you later and have a Safe trip.

Keith


----------

